

Artists Build Secret Apt in the Mall, Prov RI - knewjax
http://www.boston.com/news/local/rhode_island/articles/2007/10/02/artist_gets_probation_for_building_secret_mall_apartment/
The Article:
<a href="http://www.boston.com/news/local/rhode_island/articles/2007/10/02/artist_gets_probation_for_building_secret_mall_apartment/" rel="nofollow">http://www.boston.com/news/local/rhode_island/articles/2007/...</a><p>
Pics and a video 
<a href="http://www.trummerkind.com/mall/Living_in_the_Mall.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.trummerkind.com/mall/Living_in_the_Mall.html</a>
======
knewjax
Links to the project and pics:
<http://www.trummerkind.com/mall/Living_in_the_Mall.html>

------
far33d
Wow. That's an amazing project. I used to live in providence, I've been to
this mall, and this has got to be the coolest thing that's ever been in it.

------
npk
"I have grown exponentially from having this opportunity and it has been a
major and most valuable part of my life and imagination." --Artist

Do you think he's making a secret _in_ joke, that, even though his growth is
exponential, it was in negative part of the abscissa, where the total growth
is negligble?

------
falsestprophet
To this day, my favorite hacking tool is a brick.

------
chaostheory
Good idea for saving money for your startup!

